# I'm drinking tap water! Will I survive?!



## Adventures in the sun (May 13, 2016)

This has probably been asked a million times so I apologise in advance. Just moved to Paphos. I have mixer tap in kitchen with an additional single water tap which I understand should come directly from the mains supply. 

Does everyone drink this? We started out buying bottles but it's killing the kettle in just a few boils. Please tell me it's ok to drink the single tap water. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Adventures in the sun said:


> This has probably been asked a million times so I apologise in advance. Just moved to Paphos. I have mixer tap in kitchen with an additional single water tap which I understand should come directly from the mains supply.
> 
> Does everyone drink this? We started out buying bottles but it's killing the kettle in just a few boils. Please tell me it's ok to drink the single tap water.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The single tap is drinking water. Yes it comes directly from t he main supply and is safe to drink. We always use this for topping up the kettle and for cooking but use bottled water to drink as we don't like the taste of the tap water even though it is safe.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Some people use the drinking tap from the sink, and it's perfectly safe but not to everybody's taste. Some, myself included, prefer to use a water cooler. It's around €2 for 19 litres so really cheap once you have bought/obtained the cooler

Ian


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

I drink nothing but the tap water. Still alive.


----------



## Adventures in the sun (May 13, 2016)

On second thoughts, instead of putting it directly in the kettle I put some in a glass... it was as white and cloudy as milk! Perhaps I'll buy bottles for drinking. It looked disgusting and I've no idea why!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Like previous answers, its OK to drink if you can put up with the taste. Personally I have a water filter under the kitchen sink. Its fed directly from the mains and has its own tap on the sink top. We use this for drinking and cooking, it really works as our kettle, even after three years, looks brand new with no deposits at all and the taste is fine. Clearly there is an up front cost but in the long term its well worth the initial expense.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Living in Kannaviou we have the 4th largest reservoir in the country just down the road and a new water treatment works that has only been in action a short while.

However the village's main water supply actually comes from a well and I find it fine to drink. The only problem is that I have to cool it in the fridge as a substantial part of the piping to our home is above ground and in the sun. It is very hard water but the little bit of furring we get in the kettle is soon removed with a small amount of wine vinegar.

And the reservoir? We think the water gets piped over to Peyia.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Adventures in the sun said:


> On second thoughts, instead of putting it directly in the kettle I put some in a glass... it was as white and cloudy as milk! Perhaps I'll buy bottles for drinking. It looked disgusting and I've no idea why!


Did it stay cloudy because that is often caused by minute air bubbles introduced by the small filters on the end of taps?

Pete


----------



## Adventures in the sun (May 13, 2016)

So Pete, if I let it sit and it goes clear you think it's just air bubbles?! It's a pretty old building we live in and I wouldn't know how or where to check that this is coming from the main supply.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I always drink it, never had a problem. My wife says I have an iron stomach though. She won't drink it or give it to the kids.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Adventures in the sun said:


> So Pete, if I let it sit and it goes clear you think it's just air bubbles?! It's a pretty old building we live in and I wouldn't know how or where to check that this is coming from the main supply.


Pour some and let it settle. If it's clear and there is no sediment it is air. If you still have any doubt I suggest you invest in having a sample tested at one of the many testing labs that are in Paphos. 

If you can find your stopcock which will be sited next to your water meter you can turn this off and see if your mains water still runs with the same pressure. If it does you can be quite certain that the supply is direct from the mains. If not you are having tank water fed to your mains outlet and this would need investigation.

Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

We buy bottled water for portability. The taste of tap water here in Limassol is not an issue for us although I acknowledge that luke warm water is not to everyone's taste. we keep a bottle of cooled tap water for cordial type drinks.

Mike


----------

